# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  ELIMINACIÓN DE BRILLOS EN EL FP

## El Tulipán Negro

Hola a todos/as, he mirado todos los mensajes sobre el FP y no he visto ninguno relacionado con el asunto que propongo.

Veréis, con el uso,  el FP adquiere un brillo que puede delatar su presencia y, aunque se "disimule" su visión a través de los dedos abiertos de la mano que lo utiliza, cualquier foco de iluminación podría revelar su uso.

Antes de preguntaros si utilizáis algún producto que le elimine los brillos adquiridos por su uso o porque en el bolsillo que se lleva se roza, os diré el método que suelo usar y que es el siguiente, antes por supuesto lo lavo con jabón de tocador y lo seco con papel higienico, lo que hago es pasarle una goma de borrar lápiz por toda su superficie y quitarle el "serrín" que se forma de la goma de borrar.

Ya me contaréis qué hacéis vosotros/as para eliminar el fastidioso brillo y que quede mate como los dedos de la mano.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## Moñiño

Yo suelo usar maquillaje de mi mujer. Maquillo todos los dedos y el FP como un dedo mas. Si todos los dedos brillan igual, creo que nadie se fijara en uno mas que en otro, al menos es lo que pienso y la razon por lo que lo maquillo.

----------


## susilin27

exacto maquillaje segun el tono de fp y listo a funcionar, tranquilo que no se daran cuenta eso si procura dar el maquillaje como 3-4 horas por si acaso no se ha secado de todo , para quitar el exceso pasa unas almohadillas de algodon para quitar el exceso de maquillaje.

----------


## Weiss

Yo para adaptar uno de mis FP's al tono de mi piel en verano lo que hice fué, darle maquillaje hasta conseguir el color de mi piel y a continuación fijarlo con laca o barniz mate en spray. A día de hoy todavía no se le ha ido el color.

----------


## joweme

mi solucion y me va muy bien es cojer una lija muy muy fina y aplicarla por todo el fp y se acabo el brillo

----------


## Serjo

La real solucion la tiene SALVANO... este gran enseña el manejo de un fp con uno rojo llegando a despistar a los magos en sus conferencias el secreto no esta en el color sino en como se le usa. Si eres capaz de ver o detectar el fp en un espejo es que lo estas usando mal.

----------


## joweme

Estoy totalmente deacuerdo contigo serjo si es que se ve o lo detectan pues algo falla y no es el fp te lo aseguro 8-)

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

de este tema se a tratado mucho pero con una diferente interpretacion y un fp puede ser rojo si lo manejas bn no se vera para que lo vas a maquillar..? dejalo como viene y practica bn.

----------


## magochile

Yo también practico con un fp rojo frente al espejo, pero la idea de maquillarlo y luego sellarlo con barniz mate me parece mas que espectacular!
Gracias!

----------


## Mat

Estoy de acuerdo con los que hablan de Salvano. El FP bien manejado no tiene que verse. Ni maquillado ni sin maquillar.

----------


## JM

Compra el DVD de Salvano y listo. Saludos.

----------


## madagar

buenas tardes hay buenas tecnicas de fp como las de Gary Darwin  por ejemplo de ver el mismo movimiento los profranos 
se puede llegar a notar o se podria intuir el uso de dicho artilugio es el ak 47 de los magos, y si para quitar el brillo hay muchas formas 
como tales como lijarlo,  poner una capa de pegamento de lapiz o la que uso es usar cera de abeja y con esta ultima puedo manipularlo entre el dedo pulgar y el dorso de la mano de esa forma muestro mi dedo limpio si gustan hago un video

----------


## madagar

buenas tardes hay buenas tecnicas de fp como las de Gary Darwin  por ejemplo de ver el mismo movimiento los profranos 
se puede llegar a notar o se podria intuir el uso de dicho artilugio es el ak 47 de los magos, y si para quitar el brillo hay muchas formas 
como tales como lijarlo,  poner una capa de pegamento de lapiz o la que uso es usar cera de abeja y con esta ultima puedo manipularlo entre el dedo pulgar y el dorso de la mano de esa forma muestro mi dedo limpio si gustan hago un video tambien uso la cera en mis manos para que no se me resbale nada de ellas cuando manipulo

----------


## Mat

Y digo yo... que por el coste que tiene (es más barato que una baraja) ¿no vale la pena cambiarlo por otro cuando tiene brillos, o se ennegrece? Vale la pena tener unos cuantos, creo yo, vamos.

----------

